# Selway fishing license checks



## Behowell (Jul 2, 2018)

I have done the Selway twice in the last 5 years. Both times during permit season. Both trips I had my fishing licence checked, which is a bit of a bummer on a wilderness float, but not a problem if handled professionally by game and fish folks. The first time the game and fish warden was very respectful and professional, he was on the pack trail below Wolf Creek, tied his horse up and walked down to our group while we had lunch, checked licences and moved on. The second trip I was approached by a group of 3 rafts at our camp with the classic line"How's the fishing?". I had lost my vest with my licence in it in Ladle rapid (for anyone who fly-fishes you know just how serious a bummer that was) and I told the group of game and fish folks the story. One of the guys jumped up in my face (literally 2" from my nose) and shouted "Oh you LOST your license?!" Among other things. I calmly responded, yes as I told you not only did I lose my licence but my vest as well. I provided my drivers license, gave them a business card and suggested they check online when they got off the river my fishing license status, and to cite me if I was in violation, which of course I wasn't. This encounter was unfortunate and definitely detracted from my otherwise idyllic Selway wilderness experience. Sharing this experience to caution folks to be sure to carry a valid license on Idaho wilderness floats and to encourage game and fish wardens to act professionally. In no circumstance should a professional law enforcement officer be responsible for unnecessary escalation of an encounter with the public they are sworn to protect.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Good advice, both ways. Last time I floated the Selway, the permit holder was an Idaho Sheriff. Also a DA, PA, couple of HS Principals, and a DEA Agent. Boy, do I have stories.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

I recently returned from a camping and fly fishing trip with my son to the Lochsa and Selway Rivers. One morning while camped in a dispersed site a few miles above Paradise we were greeted by some ID Fish and Game folks that were out making their rounds talking to the many hunters in the area. When asked if we were hunting I said no, just camping and fishing, and we proceeded to chat about fishing, whitewater rafting, the beautiful area and the fantastic weather we were all enjoying. I asked if they wanted to see our licenses and they said no, not necessary, which was somewhat surprising given the out-of-state license plate on my truck. After our discussion they said have a nice trip and went on to visit with others in the area. They were very pleasant and I enjoyed speaking with them and I give them kudos for doing their job in a professional and friendly manner.

In all of my years of fishing I have been licensed checked only a few times and each time was a pleasant encounter, although I did have my license on me in each occasion. Maybe I'll start taking a picture of my license with my phone for a backup in case I do ever lose the physical version.

Given all of the people out recreating these days, I don't mind a bit of official oversight to help keep the mayhem at bay and from my experience I think that the vast majority of the outdoor enforcement personnel are doing a good job (yes there are exceptions to this).

Behowell, I am sorry to hear about your unfortunate encounter that compelled your first post to the Buzz to be about this.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Honestly, not a whole lot of sympathy for you and it "detracting from your idyllic wilderness experience".

In such a remote setting, not being able to present a license, even if you purchased one already is the same as not having one at all until proven otherwise. So you get a ticket and either pay it or show up to court and dispute it. 

In the future, if you don't want your idyllic wilderness experience buzz ruined and you've lost your license...be a proper sportsman and hang it up until you are legal again.

If not then don't come on here to bitch and moan about it.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Were you fishing after your lost your vest/license, or were you not fishing after you lost your vest/license?


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

I’ve been there. You never know what type of person you’re going to get, take a pic of it on your phone, keep it with your first aid kit (theoretically won’t lose that) or whatever. Just create a redundancy moving forward for stuff like that so you can disarm the situation. Like it or not them the rules and it gets put on you to have the documents and plan for mishaps. Sorry for the lost gear, that does suck.


----------



## Yard Sale (May 21, 2012)

Maybe you should consider yourself lucky they didn't just write you a ticket? I would have expected one...

I always take a screen shot on my phone of any licenses/permits. Its not the same as having the original but being able to show them a digital copy can make the difference between a ticket and a warning.


----------



## Behowell (Jul 2, 2018)

Wow, Griz. Your angry response reminds me why I generally do not post stuff online. Ever been on the Selway? Pretty idyllic wilderness experience, not sure why you took issue with that. My complaint is not with a warden doing their job. In fact I would have happily accepted a citation as I did have a fishing rod and was not in possession of a licence, even though I had a current licence sitting in the pool below Ladle. The reason for the post was to share the fact that, out there in the wilderness, this guy jumped in my face and shouted at me, unnecessarily escalating what should have been a routine encounter. Fortunately I responded calmly and the guy who jumped in my face was subdued by his colleagues and the situation deescalated. The warden acted in a manner that was not by any definition professional. I do not consider my post to be whining and moaning as you suggest but simply sharing facts- hopefully encouraging more positive encounters with law enforcement folks in the wilderness. I have not read a ton of posts on Mtn. Buzz but what I have read led me to believe this was a friendly place to share river info and not a troll/slam the guy sharing info site.

It had not occurred to me to carry a pic of the licence on my phone, though that is sound advice from those that posted it. Heading out now for a late season Middle Fork trip, assuming the road to the put in opens.. Will take a pic of my licence just in case. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Behowell said:


> Heading out now for a late season Middle Fork trip, assuming the road to the put in opens.


You will be flying if you want to get on the MFS anytime soon. Prospect fire.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Behowell said:


> Sharing this experience to caution folks to be sure to carry a valid license on Idaho wilderness floats and to encourage game and fish wardens to act professionally. In no circumstance should a professional law enforcement officer be responsible for unnecessary escalation of an encounter with the public they are sworn to protect.





Behowell said:


> The reason for the post was to share the fact that, out there in the wilderness, this guy jumped in my face and shouted at me, unnecessarily escalating what should have been a routine encounter.



Behowell, a few other thoughts:



Your second post came off a lot more reasonable than your first one..and the tone of your first post may have led griz to respond in the manner they did
You can preach calm citizen boater/LEO encounters all you want on here, this is a good audience to reach the citizen boaters
I'm 99% certain the LEO in question is probably not lurking this site
You might want to call in to their headquarters and lodge a complaint--especially if the other officers had to restrain him.
I hate phones and I'd hate to have a dead battery derail my backup plan..maybe a photocopy in a safe/separate place from your original fishing license?
I hope you have an awesome MFS trip.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

I think you should have been ticketed on the spot,....with the option to appeal in a court of law. 

But yes, I agree whole heartedly, law enforcement in your face, or in anyone's face, for a minor thing is uncalled for..totally uncalled for..( be professional, cause we " the public" expect nothing less). 

The outcome of events in order, based on my comprehension of your story:

1. You lost your license. ( yes lost it to the river gods).
2. You were actively fishing, after loosing your license to the river gods. therefore by definition fishing ...fishing without a license. Period. Fishing with no license in your possession. 
3. Official fisheries and wildlife patrol observed you fishing. Fishing on one of the most sacred, most coveted wild and scenic rivers in the lower 48, without a license. Without a license....

Shame on them, and shame on you.. I hope you were trying to snag your vest with a lure or single hook...If your vest and license was taken by the river gods and is swirling in an eddy somewhere, get it. Jump in and get it out. If it's upstream...hike up a go get it. Don't let the river gods beat you like that. Rig a line to pull it out of a snag. Have a kayaker get your vest out of that boil and quarter mile down river...just get it. Or just stop fishing... But fishing without a license, shame on you


----------



## Behowell (Jul 2, 2018)

Shame on me.
Thanks for that insight. Won't be posting here again. Btw, the Middle Fork is not an option due to the fire so will be doing the Main. Love the rafting community, don't like judgemental trolls much.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

FlyingDutchman said:


> I think you should have been ticketed on the spot,....with the option to appeal in a court of law.
> 
> But yes, I agree whole heartedly, law enforcement in your face, or in anyone's face, for a minor thing is uncalled for..totally uncalled for..( be professional, cause we " the public" expect nothing less).
> 
> ...


I fish without my license in possesion all the time. 90% of you will never see the Selway and 90% of cops are hater Fucktards. You guys should really get together and start a new Church. The lazy overweight fucktard assembly of internet trolls. F$#k the police!!


----------



## Jazser (Apr 29, 2017)

I seriously can't believe the amount of self righteous arm chair quarterbacking I'm seeing in response to the original poster. I am friends with the original poster, and I was there - on that trip.

First - to the idiot who was saying we should try to recover the vest - it was in ladle. If you knew the selway, and you understand anything about a fishing vest loaded down with gear (weights, flies, full water bottle, etc) - you aren't finding that shit. It went down under a rock somewhere never to be found. It was a horrible loss and we were all sickened by it. I had personally tried to secure it down before the rapid, and we got into some trouble on the rapid and it was ripped over board (by the way this your arm chair opportunity to say how well you would have secured it down, or prepared by putting the license in the dry box, or taking a picture with the phone etc. All great ideas - but that's not what happened. Although I'm sure you've never made a mistake on the river of course)

Second, you all know how hard it is to get a Selway permit. We are not amazing rafters, but we are damn good fly fisherman. Hitting up those class 4's was scary for us, but we were there doing it for one reason - to fish in pristine beauty for wild cutthroat. So here we are a couple of days into the trip, just having gotten through a scary situation and having lost nearly all of my buddies best fishing gear. I loaned him some gear. We are on (as someone put it) on of the most coveted and beautiful stretches of fly fishing river imaginable. And we can't leave to go get a copy of the piece of paper he lost. So we of course decided to keep fishing. As you would have, period, in the same situation. But of course that's not what you would have done right? You would have said "Well - officially I no longer have my piece of paper. So I'll just sit here in the back of the boat for the next 5 days guys". That's such bullshit, and you know it.

Third - you should know about this group of rangers. They had 3 or 4 boats, and only one of them was the ranger. The rest of the boats were filled with other government employees from departments that had nothing to do with selway. It was clear they had tagged along with their ranger buddy and that the ranger was trying to show he was in charge and justifying their trip. I felt he was abusing his rights to access the river we all dream of pulling a permit for. 

I witnessed this guy getting up in my buddies face. It was completely out of line. So to you arm chair quarterbacks in this thread - you guys are hypocrites and you need to back off and calm down. The OP had a license. Yes the letter of the law says he shouldn't continue fishing, and he can be ticketed. But he provided a divers license and the ranger could easily have looked it up after the takeout. And not one of you would have stopped fishing. Not one.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Just to be clear if that was me I would 100% keep fishing. I don’t agree with the hard ass approach to the rules but that’s just me. Shit happens, like I’ve said I’ve been there and argued with those people. That’s the only reason I take pics of drivers license, fishing, permits, what have you. I don’t want any of those people to have a reason to talk to me. Ever.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Okay, I'll go. I have done the Selway. I have fished the Selway.

1-You should have tied your shit in better. Especially if you're admittedly not great rafters, you're scared, and you're there to fish. If the only reason you're there is too fish, I'd make damn sure I didn't lose my fishing shit. Yeah, I've made mistakes rafting and I get that you lost your buddy's stuff. It's a major bummer. I get that there were probably a lot of cool flies in that vest that will take awhile to replace. 

2-I've never fished a river without my license. I can't tell you what I'd do in this situation. I'm pretty sure in my home state of Idaho, I wouldn't have fished. You guys were visitors and if you get a ticket on a river you probably won't get another permit for, no big deal. I get caught fishing in my home state without my license, it's up to the judge how many years I won't get to fish for. I also have an Idaho lifetime hunting and fishing license. Those are expensive to get back if you get your license revoked. If I did fish without my license with me, I'd 100% be prepared for an ass chewing or a citation and then say the Selway was worth it.

Do you think if I came to your state, f'd something up, broke fish and game laws, and then bitched about it on a rafting forum, a bunch of anonymous people would be cool? You'll probably think I'm a troll but I bet if we met in real life, we'd probably talk about the hatch over a beer. It's all perspective.

3-If what you say is true about the ranger yelling, that behavior from a public servant is complete bullshit. I'd call his supervisor over ranting on a web forum. Although, I would have taken an ass chewing over a ticket any day. Plus, it might not have been the ranger's buddies. The trip might have been ordered by a higher up and put on the ranger to take these folks down. I don't think the rangers on Idaho rivers just get to take whoever they want. My friends that have been rangers here say it's usually a different department that needs a fish survey or a Native American resources check and it's the ranger's job to babysit people they don't want with them in the first place. I'm certainly not defending the ranger but you might have caught him on a bad trip to. Still no excuse for the behavior but I doubt it was him and his buddies that he was showing off for. 

It sounds like both parties were wrong. Your buddy was breaking a law in a place that very few people get to fish. You didn't tie stuff to the raft properly. The ranger was an a-hole. I think they only reason you're catching the troll vibe here is the attitude you're portraying-that the hole situation is f'd because of a ranger. I agree, he should have been cordial or even a little stern and then wrote a citation or not. In his defense, he probably has to deal with a lot of out of state people who don't buy a license "for just a few days" of fishing. 

You say it's just a little piece of paper and it shouldn't be a big deal. I'll flip that around...it's just a little piece of paper, how tough is it to hang on to? Keep it in a dry box for fishing off the boat and in your vest when wading or bank fishing. It's a system that's worked for boaters for many years. Plus, you get a purchase receipt. Keep that somewhere separately from your license.

Kudos to you guys for buying out of state licenses. Un-kudos for not knowing how to rig to flip on a river you admittedly were at your limit with.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

So, bottom line is some dude yelled at you months ago for illegal fishing, you didn't get a ticket and you all are still wound up about it?

Oh, and you lost a fishing vest, too. Can't forget the precious vest.

You folks need to harden up abit. 

And,yes, I've been down it a couple times. 

Sure am glad we didn't have to share the river with your group though. The cold front needed to keep all the snowflakes intact would have put down the dry fly fishing.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazser said:


> If you knew the selway, and you understand anything about a fishing vest loaded down with gear (weights, flies, *full* water bottle, etc) - you aren't finding that shit. It went down under a rock somewhere never to be found.


Tip - Never fill your water bottle all of the way full. A full water bottle can sink. A water bottle with some air in it will float. 

Perhaps if the water bottle was not full, the vest might have floated enough for you to recover it.



griz said:


> So, bottom line is some dude yelled at you months ago for illegal fishing, you didn't get a ticket and you all are still wound up about it?


+1. I think the Buzz has officially passed into the winter season.


----------



## Jazser (Apr 29, 2017)

And the arm chair quarterbacking continues. Don't fill your water bottle all the way. Keep a receipt in a different place. Tie your shit down better. You know - this is all great advice, from the comfort of your homes after the fact. I bet your river trip recaps are pretty boring, as you all do everything perfectly, am I right? I can imagine it now "Yeah guys, we floated nd had no trouble in any rapids. Everything went perfectly. No one had to high side. No one got stuck in a hole. No leaks on the raft. Nothing was forgotten and we had everything we needed. I filled my water bottle only half way, so when it went overboard I was able to retrieve it easily! You see, we think of everything. Oh by the way I went over the side and lost my fishing license which was kept in a baggie for protection in a pelican box that was carabiniere to my pfd. We flipped and my backup went over the side too even though it was in a amo can that was strapped down. Once we got our shit together, we decided not to do what we were there to do for the entire trip, and just sat there in case a ranger came along and accused us of fishing without a license. Because we follow every rule at all times. Yes we actually have licenses, but I don't want to do anything that could get us in any trouble at all. You see, we are perfect. " 

You guys are bullshitting like I can't believe. While your advice is sound "rig to flip, don't fill water bottle all the way" - rather than taking an understanding approach, you are just spewing on about how it's our fault and if you were there you would have done it the right way. I don't buy it, sorry. 

With that said, I should say this: I do think the ranger obviously had the right to ticket us, and I don't think it's such a big deal that he got in my buddies face. It was a little bit of a ass move, but it could have been worse as you point out with a ban from permits, or revoked fishing privileges or fines. In that way he was cool and we got off easy. But what I'm really getting pissed about is how you guys are all jumping on the bandwagon and telling us how stupid we were, how we should have rigged better, how we were at fault and all of that. Typical forum where everyone loves to troll and attack and has all the answers. You are probably right - we would talk about the hatch if we were together in person (to the guy above who said that). Kind of was expecting more understanding and that kind of attitude, rather than people going on the offensive and being dicks honestly.

I love also how you defend the rangers, saying they probably had people there that had reasons to be there. They didn't, but you don't know that and you just jump to the ranger's defense without knowing anything about it. Perfect example of people taking the contrary/attacking position without knowing shit about the situation. 

Anyway this is a big waste of time. Going forward though, at least I know that no one in Colorado or beyond will ever fish without a license in their pocket - whether they buy one every single year in 4 different states or not. Everyone will have their rigs perfectly rigged so when they flip, nothing will be lost. No one will smoke pot anywhere outside of their own personal homes, and no parking tickets will be left unpaid within 10 business days. It's going to be glorious future!


----------



## Wyldman (Jun 11, 2013)

Jazser said:


> Blah, blah, blah.............


You're just messing with us, right?


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

It's from the comfort of my home because I wasn't on your trip. Had I been on your trip and known that the class IV stuff scared you and your boat buddy, I would have scouted with you, talked about lines, what to do if there was an issue, and maybe depending on your boating experience, looked at your boat rigging prior to hopping on the Moose Juice section. I might have even noticed stuff not tied on well. It's not like you were rolling into continuous class IV for 4-5 miles. But, being an armchair is easy too.

Have I flipped a boat? More than one.
Have I lost gear when flipping a boat? No.
Have I been sitting at Boundary Creek looking for the propane and then drive into Stanley to get a tank? Yes.
Do I have ex-rangers as friends? Yes.
Have I ever fished without a license with me? No.
Have I ever lost a license or a copy of the license? No.
Have I been too drunk and hurt myself on a river trip? Yes, but not seriously.
Have I eaten too many mushrooms on a river trip and thought I was going to die? Yes.
Did I remember my friends advice to relax because I just ate drugs? Yes.
Have I encountered a-hole LEOs? Yes.
Have I ever received a ticket or citation? Yes, but not on a river.
Did I deserve said ticket or citation? Yes.
Have I ever patched a boat? Many.
Have I ever unpinned a boat? Yes, mine and others.
Have I talked to rangers taking fish counters or natives down the Bruneau, Owyhee, MFS and Selway? Yes. 
Off to the side did they tell me that their "guests" were a shit show and a pain in the ass sometimes? Yes.
Do I smoke weed on river trips (and not river trips) in states where it's not legal? Sure.

I wouldn't call my boating record perfect.

Have I ever admittedly been outside of my comfort zone on a river because I wanted to fish, lost a gear in a rapid, broke fish and game laws, didn't get a ticket, then post about how much bullshit the experience was and how bullshit the responses I'm getting are because people don't agree with my first post on a website? No, I've never done that.

Look, you had a great trip except for losing some gear and getting yelled at. It could have been a lot worse. Especially if you're saying the rapids were scary to you. It's not like you lost a drybag with your tent and sleeping bag.

But hey, welcome to mountainbuzz and the internet. I don't have much more to add to the conversation now so happy trails to you. Keep the rubber down and your lines tight.

As a token gesture...I can't believe all the responses you're getting. Total BS. And don't get me started on that crazy ranger.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Conundrum said:


> But hey, welcome to mountainbuzz and the internet. I don't have much more to add to the conversation now so happy trails to you. Keep the rubber down and your lines tight.
> 
> As a token gesture...I can't believe all the responses you're getting. Total BS. And don't get me started on that crazy ranger.




Great advice, biting sarcasm, and a dash of confirmation bias all in one.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, I know two of the potential "rangers" that you may have run in to. One of them wouldn't yell at a tick sucking the blood out of him, and the other would only yell back at you if you were out of line.

I suppose they might have other guys, but I think Adam and Ben were the primary 2 the past 2 years.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Hmmmm, I know two of the potential "rangers" that you may have run in to. One of them wouldn't yell at a tick sucking the blood out of him, and the other would only yell back at you if you were out of line.
> 
> I suppose they might have other guys, but I think Adam and Ben were the primary 2 the past 2 years.


I didn't even connect the dots. I don't know Ben, but Adam is a super solid guy. The kind of person who sees his job as making sure everything goes smoothly for everyone, and not out to find or make problems.


Edit: although the OP likely talked to someone "game and fish warden" from Idaho DFW, not the USFS rangers, no?


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

good job! keep posting!!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Just an FYI - any person proposing to check your fishing license in Idaho is a Conservation Officer and is a state of Idaho law enforcement officer, not a "ranger".


----------



## Jazser (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes - sorry I've been using the term "Ranger" loosely, and incorrectly. Maybe it was a game and fish warden/conservation officer. That actually sounds right. All I can say is he was fairly nice to me, but he really was out of line with my friend. I saw it go down. 

And I got a chance, I think later in the float when we were scouting out Wolf, to talk to the other people with him. I casually asked a few of them what they did and several of them (I would say a little less than half of the group) were clearly tagging along when they shouldn't have been there. 

By the way, as I think back I think there was a female ranger (I think she really was a ranger?) floating the river that week with a couple of other Avon boats. As I recall she was extremely nice and helpful. But it has been a while and I may have some of the details mixed up - not sure. 

Interesting little side story about the game and fish warden group. They scouted Wolf for what seemed like forever - maybe 45 minutes. Discussing, walking up and down below, checking everything out from multiple angles above. There was at that flow (as I would assume there usually is) a VERY clear line down the right side. Everyone went right. But this group, after scouting forever, decided to go left. I nearly saw 2 guys die from up above on the rocks. These two guys didn't look like they knew what they were doing, but they followed two boats down the left line (the first guy was a solid rafter and made it through with a little difficulty, but way cleaner than the others). But this third boat was way out of their league and they got in between 2 rocks, sideways to the current, in a very bad hole behind the upstream boulder. The boat was filling quickly and the guys didn't seem to know to high side. We were sure it would flip and pin them under the boat in that hole. Water was pounding them and the boat nearly submerged, and then miraculously it just somehow popped out. Everyone up top was amazed because it did not look good. 

Not to say I didn't mess some stuff up going down the river myself. For the record, I was with very talented rafters who provided a lot of great advice and yes we scouted all the difficult rapids. We had safety gear, and we did what we could to rig to flip. However, I should point out that we had a fishing rig (lean bars) and an obscene amount of beer - and that made rigging to flip more challenging. 

This is probably the point where people jump in and say I shouldn't have had a fishing rig on that river etc etc. But anyway, that's our story. I think if you met us you'd enjoy our company, feel we weren't horrible rafters (although not great) and that we care a great deal about nature and particularly fishing. I get it that not everyone will take our side on this, and frankly its long ago and not that big of a deal. Moving on.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Jazser, your account has a lot less emotion tied to it than your friend's did.

I don't think anyone is specifically taking the Ranger's/Warden's side, but your buddy seemed to want us all to be mad with him/her at the ranger/warden...and this isn't necessarily the place to raise a mob and light torches based on a single incident.

Cheers!


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

It's a good thing you didn't lose your driver's License, because some of these people would expect you to walk home.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

bob larrabee said:


> It's a good thing you didn't lose your driver's License, because some of these people would expect you to walk home.


Nah, I expect him to take a ticket if he got pulled over for not having it and then show the court he has one after the fact and get out of the ticket. Or take an ass chewing and not get a ticket but complain about it on the internet.


----------



## Behowell (Jul 2, 2018)

So I am the OP. Just got off the Main and it was a sweet 5 day push at low water. Caught ample west slope cutties, bows and even managed to pull in a Steely, my first. Went for an exhilarating fun swirly Main unscheduled swim at big mallard, failed to make THE move at that big ass rock on the left. Didn't lose shit other than a pair of sunglasses, a baseball cap and a bit of ego. Got our asses rained on every day, as is to be expected this time of year, but we're geared up for it and it was a fn blast. Would absolutely do it all again, meaning every second spent on any river I have been blessed to have the opportunity to enjoy. 

Did all you trolls not see my original post? The point was to reinforce the fact that even though you are out the fuck in the middle of nowhere you should be Damn sure you're licenced and I just wanted to suggest that fish and game guys in that wilderness space should not be unnecessarily agro. That's all. 

No doubt this post will be trolled and I am out, but since I mentioned I'd be hitting the Main, thought I'd give an update. Best to the armchair champs, and I sincerely hope you have the opportunity to spend more time on the river executing your purported perfection and less time here preaching it.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Behowell said:


> I just wanted to suggest that fish and game guys in that wilderness space should not be unnecessarily agro. That's all.


Pretty sure they will have a lengthy discussion about this at their next in-service meeting. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I wonder if OP has his license on him to troll trolls.


----------



## Behowell (Jul 2, 2018)

Head to jump back on just to say, conundrum, thanks man. The troll trolls comment had me LMAO.


----------

